# Called about insurance, doesn't seem right???



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been calling around to get a 1 million liabilty coverage for the upcoming season. I am a subcontractor but don't have a business in my name. The insurance company I called today said that I have to have an established/registered business to carry commercial coverage to push snow for another company. Does this seem right??? (I'm in Michigan) The other two companies I called mentioned nothing of having to have a business in my name... appreciate your help-


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

It is possible to get commercial insurance without having a business name. However it is much easier, and alot less liability to start up a LLC and run the snowplowing through that. At least if you ever did enough damage to something and exceeded the limits of your policy they can only go after the LLC, and not you yourself personally.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

blackDiesel;1084092 said:


> I've been calling around to get a 1 million liabilty coverage for the upcoming season. I am a subcontractor but don't have a business in my name. The insurance company I called today said that I have to have an established/registered business to carry commercial coverage to push snow for another company. Does this seem right??? (I'm in Michigan) The other two companies I called mentioned nothing of having to have a business in my name... appreciate your help-


Call.....Maggie at Ivey and Brown...1-810-632-6777....She will answer any of your questions in an honest way...Has the best rates i have found....


----------



## blackDiesel (Apr 21, 2010)

okay, I'll give them a call... I'll let you know what they say-


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

its only $15 to register a dba. plus once you do, you have many more options for doing your taxes. your better off doing it if not an llc.


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

Do a simple dba or if your going to get more serious down the road use legalzoom.com and get an LLC Or a Corporation. Its worth it for an LLC to protect your assets from potential liability.


----------



## GimmeSnow!! (Oct 23, 2008)

That's funny that you said to call Ivy. I've been dealing with Maggie for 6 years now, one of the nicest people I know.


----------

